# Ghost Rider vs. Goku



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 27, 2009)

How would this go? Speed is completely equalized and Goku has all of his attacks at the end of the Buu saga.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

Ghost Rider soulfucks and mindfucks him simultaneously. GG Goku


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 27, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Ghost Rider soulfucks and mindfucks him simultaneously. GG Goku



I doubt Penance Stare's going to work on Goku. Hellfire on the other hand if he gets hit by it will end him.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think the Penance Stare should work on him since it works on anyone that has a soul since it permanently damaging their soul in the process. If does not work him then he might win by flaming with hellfire.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Aug 27, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> I think the Penance Stare should work on him since it works on anyone that has a soul since it permanently damaging their soul in the process. If does not work him then he might win by flaming with hellfire.



I thought The Stare only works on you if you've done evil.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah me too, Goku is'nt evil.


----------



## God (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought it works on those who've spilt blood?


----------



## Endless Mike (Aug 28, 2009)

I think the way it works is that it returns all the pain to you that you have ever caused.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Aug 28, 2009)

Can Goku even kill Ghost Rider in the first place??


----------



## Spectre (Sep 20, 2009)

Testrun said:


> Can Goku even kill Ghost Rider in the first place??



Nope. Other people stronger than Goku tried it, but failed IIRC.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 20, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yeah me too, Goku is'nt evil.



Being evil and doing evil are two different things.



Endless Mike said:


> I think the way it works is that it returns all the pain to you that you have ever caused.



Goku's caused aloooooooooooot of pain in his lifetime. 



> Daniel's most famous power was the Penance Stare. By locking eyes with a target and mentally focusing, the Danny Ketch Ghost Rider was able to make the target experience all the pain they had ever inflicted on anyone else


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 20, 2009)

How fast is Ghost Rider anyway? To say Penance Stare would even hit Goku is like saying Goku gets hit with Mangekyo Sharingan which we all know it WON'T happen .


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2009)

Omnirix said:


> How fast is Ghost Rider anyway? To say Penance Stare would even hit Goku is like saying Goku gets hit with Mangekyo Sharingan which we all know it WON'T happen .



Some one did not read the OP .


----------



## Omnirix (Sep 20, 2009)

Dang stupid speed equalization. Ghost Rider takes this with utter ease then. Cuz Goku cause LOTS of pain to bad guys.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 20, 2009)

GR should win this fight.


----------



## Bluebeard (Sep 20, 2009)

Unequalize speed.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 20, 2009)

Goku closes his eyes avoiding penance stare, and shoots GR down with a Kamehameha

while GR is droggy, Goku uses Instant transmission to dump him in the room of spirit and time, then he blows the entrance like with Buu.

GR is trapped foreva and Goku wins 



Onomatopoeia said:


> Goku's caused aloooooooooooot of pain in his lifetime.


Goku can take that pain back and keep on fighting


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 20, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> Goku closes his eyes avoiding penance stare, and shoots GR down with a Kamehameha
> 
> while GR is droggy, Goku uses Instant transmission to dump him in the room of spirit and time, then he blows the entrance like with Buu.
> 
> ...



and how is Goku going to know that closing his eyes will work against the Stare, and even then how will he even know it's coming, as he doesn't have knowledge of GR's abilities.

and what's Goku going to do if Ghost Rider decides, he'd rather Hellfire his ass, while his eyes are closed.


----------



## Cerō2 (Sep 20, 2009)

_"You!. . .Guilty! Look into my eye'ssss! Your soul is stained with the blood of the innocent, feel their pain!"_


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 20, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> and how is Goku going to know that closing his eyes will work against the Stare, and even then how will he even know it's coming, as he doesn't have knowledge of GR's abilities.
> 
> and what's Goku going to do if Ghost Rider decides, he'd rather Hellfire his ass, while his eyes are closed.


remember the last fight he had with Tien. Goku can perfectly fight with his eyes closed. Hellfire wont touch him

Goku doesnt know about PS, but if we go by modus operandi, GR wont use penance stare right off bat. 

GR only uses PS when he's close enough to his enemy, and that's usually when he has already bested them in combat. then he grabs them by the neck and looks them in the eye. thats how it works



SSJ3 Goku can handle GR in melee, the real danger for Goku comes from hellfire and ps. 

but whats stopping Goku from just flying out of reach and rain down Ki blasts on GR? 

anybody mildly intelligent would try to stay away from a fucking skeleton that happens to be on fire, if they have other way to deal with it


----------



## chulance (Sep 20, 2009)

GR wins easy.

hellfire.. .anyone?


----------



## Hagen (Sep 22, 2009)

what Yokai said. Goku wins unless CIS is allowed


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

How does Goku win when if GR gets hit by a blast he can regen?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> what Yokai said. Goku wins unless CIS is allowed



Right, and as I said before what's Goku going to do against Hellfire, and it's not like Ghost Rider doesn't have regen or anything.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 22, 2009)

Emperor Joker said:


> Right, and as I said before what's Goku going to do against Hellfire


stay away from it 


and blast the fuck outta Ghost rider from the sky

pretty sure Goku can generate an attack strong enough to disperse Ghost rider completely, taking a lot of time for him to regen. which could count as a win for Goku by KO or ring out

if the match is to death however, Ghost rider would eventually win


----------



## Havoc (Sep 22, 2009)

Goku doesn't have a speed advantage, how is he gonna avoid all of GR's attacks and at the same time destroy GR's body.

It's not like GR can't avoid the ki blasts as well.


----------



## FanB0y (Sep 23, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> SSJ3 Goku can handle GR in melee



I highly doubt that.  GR was able to hold is own against WWH.



> but whats stopping Goku from just flying out of reach and rain down Ki blasts on GR?



Uhmm... GR's chain burning with hellfire wrapped in his neck?  Doesn't matter if Goku can rain Ki blasts, it's not going to do a thing to GR, he'd just waste his energy.



> anybody mildly intelligent would try to stay away from a fucking skeleton that happens to be on fire, if they have other way to deal with it



Anybody mildly intelligent would try to stay away from a green alien-looking monster with feelers that can blast away islands. Guess what Goku did?


----------



## Spectre (Sep 23, 2009)

And I am sure Penace Stare would work on Goku. It works whoever has murder or killing experience right? Goku has committed that many times. 
Beside....

[YOUTUBE]Hx8ob0BAkOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hagen (Sep 23, 2009)

Havoc said:


> Goku doesn't have a speed advantage, how is he gonna avoid all of GR's attacks and at the same time destroy GR's body.
> 
> It's not like GR can't avoid the ki blasts as well.



Goku is faster than Ghost Rider, he's been dodging bullets since his chibi days ffs


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2009)

Locard said:


> Goku is faster than Ghost Rider, he's been dodging bullets since his chibi days ffs



Try reading the first post.


----------



## hammer (Sep 23, 2009)

goku has two options 100k kamhmha to the sun or IE him away but chances are GR will use penence star


----------



## Cygnus45 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ghost Rider can only fight to his full-potential against someone who is truly evil and commited heinous crimes. That's why he wouldn't finish his fight with Hulk--because hius revenge was justified. Penance stare won't even _work_ on someone innocent.

Hell fire may harm Goku but some calculate the heat from a planetary explosion to be equal to the surface of the sun. How hot exactly is hellfire???



> Goku doesn't have a speed advantage, how is he gonna avoid all of GR's attacks and at the same time destroy GR's body.
> 
> It's not like GR can't avoid the ki blasts as well.



In equal speed, both of them will have equal chance at dodging attacks. 

In Goku's case, he still has enormous reach and can shatter the planet then IT somewhere if necessary (though I doubt GR can tank a full-power blast anyway).



> I highly doubt that [Goku can handle GR in melee]. GR was able to hold is own against WWH.



I saw that fight and Hulk never hit him with more than a glancing blow. It's not like they were just pounding on each other back and forth, both were using weapons, trains, and the environment.

And Goku's got mountain-shattering punches. GR's not gonna just walk that off. His best bet is to try to drag Goku to hell but again, how will that harm someone innocent like Goku...? Mephisto was critically injured from a knife stained with a pure-child's blood.


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2009)

Excalibur said:


> goku has two options 100k kamhmha to the sun or IE him away but chances are GR will use penence star



100k kamehameha isnt canon is it?

Anyways, GR wins via Hellfire.


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Goku has never MURDERED anyone. he didn't even kill freezer, theoretically his worst enemy ( exterminated his entire race and killed a changed vegeta). He even allowed freezer to live by giving freezer some of his own energy.

Goku is nearly as innocent as Luffy ( Luffy has never killed ANYONE period) and the only people he really only directly killed include those of pure evil such as King Piccolo.


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2009)

Goku killed Kid Buu


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

Cubey said:


> Goku killed Kid Buu



Not directly . he threw a ball that contained the energy of a large number of humans among other things. that wasn't his energy, and he didn't kill kid boo in cold blood. kid boo also fits under pure evil: evil enough to "accidentally" nearly killed his creator on multiple occasions.


----------



## God (Sep 23, 2009)

It was his technique. Penance Stare works on those that have killed. Goku used his technique to kill Kid Buu, thus Goku killed Kid Buu.

Or are you saying Genki Dama shouldnt be part of Goku's standard arsenal because others add to it?


----------



## Shoddragon (Sep 23, 2009)

its a technique that uses the energy of OTHERS. sure, its his technique but its simply not his power and energy. anyway, I always thought it made the victim feel the pain of the innocents he/she killed and such. not simply pain regardless if you were good or evil.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Sep 23, 2009)

Penance stare? What eyes are there to stare at Goku when he uses SOLAR FLARE and kienzan the ass of GR? Just wanting to point out stare is overrated when facing imba skills like solar flare.


----------



## Havoc (Sep 23, 2009)

Apex said:


> Ghost Rider can only fight to his full-potential against someone who is truly evil and commited heinous crimes. That's why he wouldn't finish his fight with Hulk--because hius revenge was justified. Penance stare won't even _work_ on someone innocent.
> 
> Hell fire may harm Goku but some calculate the heat from a planetary explosion to be equal to the surface of the sun. How hot exactly is hellfire???
> 
> ...


:\

Penance stare worked out Dr. Strange.

Hellfire attacks physically and spiritually.

GR will easily heal from any of Goku's physical attacks.


----------



## Onomatopoeia (Sep 23, 2009)

> That's why he wouldn't finish his fight with Hulk--because hius revenge was justified.



Pfah, plot no jutsu at best. Complete and utter bullshit otherwise.

Whether or not his revenge was justified(which, you know, it wasn't), Hulk is far from the most innocent person to ever live. He's responsible for more death and destruction than you can shake a stick at. 



> Hell fire may harm Goku but some calculate the heat from a planetary explosion to be equal to the surface of the sun. How hot exactly is hellfire???



Hellfire is magic, it burns the soul.



> In Goku's case, he still has enormous reach and can shatter the planet then IT somewhere if necessary


There's nowhere to IT _to_.




RoomBurnerZ said:


> Penance stare? What eyes are there to stare at Goku when he uses SOLAR FLARE and kienzan the ass of GR? Just wanting to point out stare is overrated when facing imba skills like solar flare.



I'd bet money that Solar Flare would be utterly useless. Mainly based on the fact that it is.


----------



## RoomBurnerZ (Sep 23, 2009)

Onomatopoeia said:


> I'd bet money that Solar Flare would be utterly useless. Mainly based on the fact that it is.



Mainly based on the fact that solar flare is useless? What fact do you base it upon to say its useless? This is all just theoritical stuff after all. Bet your money? Why so serious?


----------



## FanB0y (Sep 23, 2009)

RoomBurnerZ said:


> Mainly based on the fact that solar flare is useless? What fact do you base it upon to say its useless?



Because GR has no eyes.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Sep 24, 2009)

Apex said:


> Hell fire may harm Goku but some calculate the heat from a planetary explosion to be equal to the surface of the sun. How hot exactly is hellfire???



Hellfire attacks your soul, so unless Goku's got some way to defend against Soul-fuckery he's going down 



RoomBurnerZ said:


> Mainly based on the fact that solar flare is useless? What fact do you base it upon to say its useless? This is all just theoritical stuff after all. Bet your money? Why so serious?



Ghost Rider has no eyes, tell me how is Solar Flare going to work on that.


----------



## God (Sep 24, 2009)

Shoddragon said:


> its a technique that uses the energy of OTHERS. sure, its his technique but its simply not his power and energy. anyway, I always thought it made the victim feel the pain of the innocents he/she killed and such. not simply pain regardless if you were good or evil.



His technique, his power, his kill. Penance Stare makes you feel the pain of everyone you've killed.


----------



## Cygnus45 (Oct 1, 2009)

Pretty sure we're gonna need the definition of "penance stare" clarified with strictly canon sources. I find it hard to believe Ghost Rider could use it on an innocent when that defeats the purpose.



> GR will easily heal from any of Goku's physical attacks.



With equal speeds, maybe. But Goku has more versatility as a hand-to-hand fighter. Johnny's a teenage red-neck that does stunts.



> There's nowhere to IT to



New Namek, Heaven, hell. 

Of course it'd be pretty silly to transport to the last location.



> Pfah, plot no jutsu at best. Complete and utter bullshit otherwise.
> 
> Whether or not his revenge was justified(which, you know, it wasn't), Hulk is far from the most innocent person to ever live. He's responsible for more death and destruction than you can shake a stick at.



So you're in defiance of the author's intentions...? He's showing that even at FULL-POWER, Ghost Rider will not fight the innocent. He is the spirit of *vengeance*, what would he be if he started raping your churches and burning your women???

Btw, Hulk never killed anyone.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 1, 2009)

Apex you do realize that Goku ITing to New Namek would result in him losing by Ringout right.


----------



## neodragzero (Oct 1, 2009)

Apex said:


> Pretty sure we're gonna need the definition of "penance stare" clarified with strictly canon sources. I find it hard to believe Ghost Rider could use it on an innocent when that defeats the purpose.


Dr.Strange isn't evil. The penance stare still worked.


> With equal speeds, maybe. But Goku has more versatility as a hand-to-hand fighter. Johnny's a teenage red-neck that does stunts.


You're really going to make this argument? Hand to hand is pretty meaningless when you can simply snag someone with a chain covered in hellfire. The Ghost Rider isn't simply limited to the combat intellect of some everyday red neck.


> So you're in defiance of the author's intentions...? He's showing that even at FULL-POWER, Ghost Rider will not fight the innocent. He is the spirit of *vengeance*, what would he be if he started raping your churches and burning your women???
> 
> Btw, Hulk never killed anyone.



Again, Dr.Strange is worlds more innocent than the Hulk; the penance stare working on Dr.Strange before the lead up to Planet Hulk even occurred. The thing with WWH is PIS to make sure we don't have the main event affected at all by a simple, less important tie-in.

Also, there's more than one spirit of vengeance. They aren't all operating on the same concept of supposed morality. Heck, the current origin for the thing is a black ops way for God to unleash his wrath upon people on Earth.


----------



## snake897 (Feb 6, 2010)

off the wiki, i read that hellfire burns the soul, causing the victim to feel the sins they have commited. goku never commited sins. penance stare doesn't work because goku never killed anybody. goku could just nuke the planet and be done with it. if buu can nuke a universe, ssj3 goku can too.


----------



## snake897 (Feb 6, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Hellfire attacks your soul, so unless Goku's got some way to defend against Soul-fuckery he's going down
> 
> 
> 
> Ghost Rider has no eyes, tell me how is Solar Flare going to work on that.



it burns the soul, _in a way that makes you feel the sins youve commited._ goku never commited any sins. goku nukes ghost rider. this battle is a joke.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 6, 2010)

What the fuck are you talking about and why did you necro this


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 6, 2010)

if GR can be even a mild threat to strange

gokus boned

also i think he has other methods of fucking up gokus soul


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 7, 2010)

He's killed people, that counts. And GR is not really a physical being, he's a spirit. Just blasting him won't do much.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 7, 2010)

snake897 said:


> off the wiki, i read that hellfire burns the soul, causing the victim to feel the sins they have commited. goku never commited sins. penance stare doesn't work because goku never killed anybody. goku could just nuke the planet and be done with it. *if buu can nuke a universe*, ssj3 goku can too.



No he can't, he did'nt even destroy the universe in the anime which is non-canon and where you're getting the idea from. Why would someone who can't breathe in space nuke the planet and kill himself? Why did you necro this?


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 7, 2010)

Actually, Goku's love for battle caused people to get killed more than once. He's indirectly responsible for every death Vegeta caused, for one, and admits as much. He also had that harebrained idea of letting Gohan fight Cell in his place, assuming Gohan's mindset was like his own (something which Piccolo called him out on by pointing out Gohan WAS NOT Goku, to which he was at a loss for words, realizing he had screwed the pooch AND let Cell recover all his wasted strength to boot).

So there's a case for the Penance Stare working. Goku himself admits he's no saint, after all.


----------



## Judas (Feb 7, 2010)

Plus, unless Goku has some defense for his soul, hellfire would make a serious impact in this fight.


----------



## Lucifeller (Feb 7, 2010)

Hellfire makes an impact on anybody. And the fact Ghost Rider did NOT job to WWH should make one pause. People tend to underestimate GR based on the shitty movie version, but he's one of Marvel's heaviest hitters due to his supernatural origin.


----------



## snake897 (Feb 7, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No he can't, he did'nt even destroy the universe in the anime which is non-canon and where you're getting the idea from. Why would someone who can't breathe in space nuke the planet and kill himself? Why did you necro this?



didn't old kai state himself that buu can destroy a universe?


----------



## Azrael Finalstar (Feb 7, 2010)

Over a few years perhaps.


----------



## Chaosgod777 (Feb 7, 2010)

buu is no universe buster  and the penance stare makes you suffer what you made suffer your victims goku has no way of protection against soulfuck


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Feb 7, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Hellfire makes an impact on anybody. And the fact Ghost Rider did NOT job to WWH should make one pause. People tend to underestimate GR based on the shitty movie version, but he's one of Marvel's heaviest hitters due to his supernatural origin.



The only one who jobbed against Hulk was Strange.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh fuck GR mindfucked galactus

GG goku.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Feb 8, 2010)

snake897 said:


> off the wiki, i read that hellfire burns the soul, causing the victim to feel the sins they have commited. goku never commited sins. penance stare doesn't work because goku never killed anybody. goku could just nuke the planet and be done with it. *if buu can nuke a universe, ssj3 goku can too.*



i didn't know it was suddenly okay to lie about charactees capabilities.. 



snake897 said:


> it burns the soul, _in a way that makes you feel the sins youve commited._ goku never commited any sins. goku nukes ghost rider. this battle is a joke.



have you actually read any gr material?


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2010)

snake897 said:


> off the wiki, i read that hellfire burns the soul, causing the victim to feel the sins they have commited. goku never commited sins. penance stare doesn't work because goku never killed anybody. goku could just nuke the planet and be done with it. if buu can nuke a universe, ssj3 goku can too.





snake897 said:


> didn't old kai state himself that buu can destroy a universe?



So you bumped a thread with nothing but an extremely weak argument, info off of a wiki, and incomplete and incorrect info. Wow.

Get out.



pikachuwei said:


> Oh fuck GR mindfucked galactus
> 
> GG goku.



Please tell me you are not trying to use that FF cartoon scene.


----------



## pikachuwei (Feb 8, 2010)

^^;;

its still a feat, even though Galactus got nerfed beyond words.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 8, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> ^^;;
> 
> its still a feat, even though Galactus got nerfed beyond words.





That scene is non-canon.


----------

